# FS: JBJ 2x96w CF Fixture and Aequidens sp. ‘Atabapo’



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm not sure whether to post this here or on the wiki site, so I'm doing both.

For pick up only (tomorrow at the meeting would be good):

I'm selling my JBJ 2x96w compact fluorescent fixture. I've had it for about 3 years and changed the fans in it once. No problems other than the sound of the fans which my wife hates - finally going to do something about it. Included are the used 10,000K bulbs in it and one extra lightly used Coralife 10,000K bulb. $90.

Aequidens sp. ‘Atabapo’ which is gorgeous blue acara variant. A great small cichlid for planted tanks. $7 each, which is what I paid Jeff Rapps for them. F1.

thanks,

-Russ


----------

